
At Long Last, a Glimpse of a Black Hole - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/08/opinion/black-hole.html
======
_bxg1
I _love_ getting to finally see honest-to-god real images of astronomical
phenomenons like this. After so many artist renderings, there's something
riveting about seeing the real thing, even a blurry picture. Very exciting.

------
mortdeus
[https://youtu.be/hMsNd1W_lmE](https://youtu.be/hMsNd1W_lmE)

YouTube video that generally summarizes what's of special interest about this.

